# Prinzipielle Architektur einer Web-Anwendung



## Foermchen82 (16. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

meine (doch etwas zurück liegenden) Erfahrungen sagen mir, dass komplexe Webanwendung immer aus X-Webseiten besteht, die durch Links miteinander Verbunden sind.

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Ist das heute auch noch so? Muss man, wenn man z.b. verschiedene Ansichten braucht (Tabellen mit unterschiedlichen Spaltenanzahlen und Zeilenanzahlen oder Ähnlichem), für jede Ansicht eine extra Seite bauen?
Order gibt es durch Ajax und diverse Frameworks hier alternativen?

Meine Frage kommt daher, dass ich öfter auf Webseiten treffe (z.b. BankPortale, oder auch Amazon), bei denen ich in der URL sehen kann, dass sich die eigentliche Seite nicht ändert. Lediglich ein paar Parameter ändern sich. Scheinbar erzeugen die den Content der HTML-Seite komplett dynamisch. Wie geht das?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## brauner1990 (16. Mrz 2011)

Model View Controller ? Wikipedia <- Bei Wikipedia, erstmal generel

und für das Web muss dies abgewandelt werden, bzw. darf nicht strikt verfolgt werden.

Model View Controller ? Wikipedia <- Das ist etwas tiefer auf der anderen Seite abgebildet.

Du musst sozusagen dir verschiedene Schichten bauen und der Quelltext, nunja...der wird zwar dynamisiert erstellt, aber die Funktionen hierfür müssen ja auch selber geschrieben werden.


----------



## robertpic71 (16. Mrz 2011)

Mittlerweile gibt es schon einige Ajax-Frameworks für Java, allerdings mit unterschiedlichen Ansetzen. Also z.b. diverse Zusätze (wie z.B. IceFaces für JSF), Javascript-Bibliotheken zur Seiteneinbindung, welche von Java nur mit Daten gefüttert werden (z.B. jQuery) oder komplett neue UI-Modelle, welche Desktop-Widgets (und -Handling) für das Web abbilden (ZK, GWT...).

Die Wahl des Frameworks hängt natürlich von den Anforderungen (z.B. bestehnde Webseite z.B. JSP anreichern, Desktopapplikation ins Web portieren...) und vom Vorwissen ab.

Da ich im Moment hautsächlich mit ZK arbeite (daneben etwas GWT und jQuery für andere Projekte) beschreibe ich die restlichen Fragen aus der Sicht eines ZK-Entwicklers:



> ...komplexe Webanwendung immer aus X-Webseiten besteht..Meine Frage ist jetzt: Ist das heute auch noch so?


Ich praktiziere das mit ZK auch noch so. Dialog/Seite (GUI) <> Controller <> Modelschicht *ABER! Ich habe die Wahl ob ich wirklich zur einer neue Browserseite wechlse oder die Seite einfach dazulade.

Bespiel:
Liste von Kunden, in der Liste gibt es die Möglichkeit den Kunden zur Änderung markieren
klassiche Webappliakation --> Wechsel zur einer neuen Seite um die Kundendaten ändern zu können
Ajax/ZK --> wie in einer Desktopapplikation geht ein Window für die Kundendaten auf --> ich verlasse die Seite nicht

Je nach Aufbau der Applikation, kann man die Startseite als Desktop verwenden und nie die Seite verlassen.




			Muss man, wenn man z.b. verschiedene Ansichten braucht (Tabellen mit unterschiedlichen Spaltenanzahlen und Zeilenanzahlen oder Ähnlichem), für jede Ansicht eine extra Seite bauen?
Order gibt es durch Ajax und diverse Frameworks hier alternativen?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Durch Componenten (z.b. Listbox) die sich (auch) komplett in Java zusammenbauen lassen, kann man komplett generische Funktionen z.B. "JDBC-Resultset anzeigen" erzeugen. Auch gibt es sehr mächtige UI-Componenten, z.B. errechnet die Listbox bei ZK automatisch die Seitengröße für das Paging aufgrund der Höhe im Browserfenster. Außerdem lassen sich die Spalten ein- und ausblenden usw.

Außerdem habe ich manchmal unterschiedliche Seiten für den praktisch gleichen Inhalt z.B. vereinfachte Seite für Mobil, anderes Design für andere Firmengruppe usw. In vielen Fällen läßt sich der gleiche Controller (und natürlich auch die gleich Serviceschicht) für die Seiten verwenden.


Ein Nachteil (zu Ajax) muss aber noch erwähnt werden: Bei klassichen Webapplikationen ergibt sich die Historie (bzw. auch das Vor- und Zurück) durch das die neuen Url's bzw. Seiten. Bei partiellen Seitenupdates ändert sich die Url nicht, d.h. kein vor- und zurück, kein genauer Bookmark). Diese Funktionalität muss bei Ajax "von hand" dazugemacht werden. In der Regel werden (wenn überhaupt) die Zustände von Ajax über das Anchor (#) gesteuert. 

Anmerkung: Amazon hat, soweit ich gesehen habe, einen klassichen Aufbau seiner Seiten und ein paar Ajax-Upgrades z.B. Autosuggest, Detailbildanzeige und einzelnen Buttons.*


----------



## brauner1990 (16. Mrz 2011)

Als Frameworks für die Client-Seite kenne ich jQuery, Dojo als Vermittlung bei einer JSP z.B. kann man Struts2 nutzen, ob das auch in JSF funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Ich benutze z.B. eine Kombination aus allem 4. Ich benutze Struts für die Verarbeitung in Java und die Darstellung auf der JSP. Als Verbindung zu Dojo gibt es ein Struts2DojoFramework. Dies kommt aber mit Dojo normal in Konflikt, aber aus einem unerpfindlichen Grund....deswegen nutze ich auf der Client-Side jQuery.


----------



## gman (20. Mrz 2011)

brauner1990 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deswegen nutze ich auf der Client-Side jQuery.



Ist schon etwas länger her und dieser Beitrag ist etwas Off-Topic, aber:

Für Struts2 gibt es auch ein Plugin für jQuery, welches auch recht gut ist und vor allem kräftig weiterentwickelt wird:

struts2-jquery - Struts2 jQuery Plugin - Google Project Hosting


----------

